# Lockscreen is simply gone? Anyone know how to get it back?



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I am running .602 rooted on a Droid X. Recently, my lock screen simply vanished. I am not using an app to turn it on or off and I didnt disable it anywhere, it actually just went poof! Funny is that it always kinda bothered me that I had it, and now that its gone I appreciate how much I need it. My phone keeps turning on in my pocket, butt dials, etc.

Anyone know what I could do to get it back?


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I forgot to add, the only app I have had on the phone recently and removed was a live wallpaper with photos (picasa, facebook, etc) I have since deleted it and it was right around then it vanished.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.larvalabs.photowall&feature=search_result


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

not sure if this will help, but you can try https://market.android.com/details?id=org.jraf.android.nolock&hl=en
it enables and disable lockscreen. use it to enable.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, tried that as well. Turning it off and on...I even tried going into security and playing with the lockscreen settings. Doesn't matter what I change it too (password, pattern, etc) the lockscreen simply never shows.

Occasionally, I will see it for a flash of a second and then its gone.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> Thanks, tried that as well. Turning it off and on...I even tried going into security and playing with the lockscreen settings. Doesn't matter what I change it too (password, pattern, etc) the lockscreen simply never shows.
> 
> Occasionally, I will see it for a flash of a second and then its gone.


i guess you'll have to try a factory reset.
and if that doesn't work, then sbf


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Interesting. I have the same issue after installing the GB version of CM74DX. I had a lockscreen after rooting .604, but then I flashed CM74DX, and it went away. I'll have to try out no lockscreen and see if it helps.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Fenrisswolf said:


> Interesting. I have the same issue after installing the GB version of CM74DX. I had a lockscreen after rooting .604, but then I flashed CM74DX, and it went away. I'll have to try out no lockscreen and see if it helps.


There is a setting in cm7 for that. No need for an app. Its in settings-cyanogenmod settings


----------

